# Rocky Mountain National Park - Estes Park, Colorado - FIELD TRIP!!



## SouthernStyle (Sep 26, 2007)

Now I know It's mainly all about inverts here, But I HAD to post this one up just because it was seriously the most georgous thing I've seen in a LONG time. My Wife and I along with a couple other members of my Department went to Estes Park on Monday, It's Fall in the Rocky's And seeing the Colors on the Aspens interlaced with the blue spruce and pine trees just rocked...Now, At 9800' AGL (above ground (sea) level) It's kinda hard to find inverts at that altitude, but I DID find some pretty cool stuff...So Here are The Pix of The Rocky's inside Rocky Mountain National Park, in Colorado....Enjoy, and GO check it out if you're in the area 


Rocky Mountain National Park along with the Town of Estes Park is really known for The Elk and the beautiful serenity that the town has to offer. It's a quiet little mountain town, Sorta Rustic in nature too... There's a Lot of great places to eat as well..The town gives off that Home away from home feel...





*





Aspen's Change Color's too 










My Wife and I





The View From 10.230' AGL





Comming Down one of the Passes, Even in Late September...It Snows in Colorado





Going up A Different Pass





Here's The BEST Part... ALL The ELK!
























*


----------



## Axlrose (Oct 22, 2007)

this is cool...
i need look one elk =P


----------

